# Flu Shot



## Davey Jones

Its that time of year again.
I usually get mine the first week of October by recommended by CDC.
Been getting flu shots since it first came out and never have had the flu.
I know a lot of people don't believe in the flu shots but if you DO get the influenza virus at an later age,65+,then you're in big trouble. Don't like the needle then get the nasal spray.


----------



## JustBonee

We've discussed this around here before, and my only reply is what is my own personal experience is..

I never had the flu in my 71 years.  Never, ever got the shot before .. until 3 years ago. Very bad choice for me to make. 
 I was then sick as can be for a whole month - really SICK !!! Never again.


----------



## Vivjen

Had my flu jab already...friends in high places!


----------



## Bobw235

I get the shot each year through my employer (for now) and for the most part it's been fine.  I did get the flu one year despite the shot, but as my doctor told me that year, my illness would likely have been worse had I not received the shot.  It's not perfect protection, but for one who is exposed to a lot of people while commuting (train and subway), it's a good precaution.  Nothing like a good dose of the flu to make you wish you'd prevented it to begin with.  A miserable illness to be sure.


----------



## Justme

We have our flu vaccinations in October, free to over 60s.


----------



## Davey Jones

Ive become very carefull of what I touch during the flu season,at the grocery store I wiped down handle bar with wet tissue supplied by most stores today.
 Im very careful where my hands go during the flu season and at my age I cant afford any slip ups. Living with 2 school age kids and what they could bring home, keeps me on the alert.(g)


----------



## ClassicRockr

We both get a flu shot each year. I got the flu in 2010. Just before New Years Eve, started out with a lot of coughing. OTC cold med didn't help much and I really thought I was going to die........actually told my wife that. Was very close to calling 911, but got a doctor's appointment on a Monday. He sent me over to get an x-ray and turned out that I had a spot of pneumonia in a lung. Gave me anti-biotic and prescription cough med. Both worked. In 2000, was off of work for a week with a very bad cold-approaching the flu. Didn't get the flu shot that year. 

******Dr. told me that getting the flu shot does NOT guarantee a person will not get the flu, but is very good for "preventive maintenance".  "Mentally", it sure helps us..........if we do get a bad cold, hitting on the flu, it won't be as bad as without the shot.


----------



## Vivjen

Sorry, Justme; flu vaccine is not free until 65, unless you are a special case..


----------



## SeaBreeze

I used to get the flu shot years ago when I was younger, and that's when I had the flu a few times too.  Won't take it anymore, and haven't for years, been flu-free.
http://www.naturalnews.com/042159_flu_shot_vaccine_myths_influenza.html


----------



## Misty

We get the flu shot every year, and so far have not gotten the flu.


----------



## Capt Lightning

"Sorry, Justme; flu vaccine is not free until 65, unless you are a special case.."

Yes it is Vivjen, it's offered free to all over 60's.  Where do you live?  The local health centre has called me every year since my late 50's and I've  always declined.  Everyone seems to be a special case to them.


----------



## PA_grandma

Almost 80...  never had the flu....never had a flu shot....and never will


----------



## rkunsaw

We get the flu shot every year. Always will.


----------



## Vivjen

Not in England it isn't; I have to pay for mine now I am noot working in NHS, as do all my friends!


----------



## Vivjen

I have re-checked Capt. Lightning, and it is over 65, unless you have an underlying health condition even in Scotland.
it may be that your surgery pays for it themselves...but it is not free on NHS.


----------



## Geezerette

In US,Medicare or medicare linked health plans cover it. I always get one, usually by mid Oct, often at a health  fair which are pretty common around this time of year. Going to one on Oct 8. Once about 30 yrs ago i didnt get one, & that Jan. I had a horrible flu that kept me off work 2 whole weeks, felt crummy 2 more. Different people' bodies react differently, & i think it actially boosts my resistance to other winter respiratory infections.


----------



## Vivjen

Here; you can get it done at most pharmacies for about £10 if your doctor can't supply it.
it took me less than 5 minutes the other day!


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm not allowed to work if I don't get a flu shot.  So I get one every year.. AND  will continue even after I retire.


----------



## Pappy

Most Walmarts here give them. Usually, no wait.


----------



## Justme

My husband and I are having ours on October 11th at our Doctor's surgery. They have devoted a couple of Saturdays to flu vaccinations.


----------



## oldman

I get the *high dose* flu shot. If that is available in your area, I suggest it. Last year was the first time that I took it it and (knock on wood), I didn't even get a cold. If you do feel the flu coming on, I STRONGLY suggest calling the doctor immediately and getting a prescription for a medicine called Tamaflu. About 3-4 years ago, I woke up feeling horrible and even though I had the flu shot, I knew that I had the flu coming on, so I called the doctor and he called in an Rx for Tamaflu. The symptoms disappeared in two days. With Tamaflu, you must start it within 48 hours of having symptoms for it to be effective.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Good lord, you're right Vivjen.  I've never questioned it, they've just always offered it since I moved here in my mid 50's. Apart from controlled hypertension, I don't think I've any serious health issues.  Perhaps they have different guidelines here.


----------



## Vivjen

Can't do that in UK, Oldman ...


----------



## oldman

What can't you do in the UK?


----------



## Vivjen

Get Tamiflu...or high dose flu vaccine!
we only have one vaccine....and Tamiflu is not regarded as very useful; it didn't work too well during the swine flu epidemic, when we were dishing it out like smarties.....so is not used very often at the moment.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tamiflu works well... IF given very very early in the disease process. If full blown flu is present, it will not help.


----------



## Butterfly

I religiously get the flu shot now, after having the real flu about 10 years ago.  I truly thought I might die, I was so sick.  I was out of work for almost 3 weeks and it took forever to get back to normal.  It was going around here and many folks got very sick, including me and there wasn't much of anything they could do for it.


----------



## oldman

QuickSilver said:


> Tamiflu works well... IF given very very early in the disease process. If full blown flu is present, it will not help.



I guess it depends on the person. It seemed to work for you and I, but not everyone is the same. And you are correct. It is like I said in my first post; you have to catch it within the first 48 hours or forget it.


----------



## Bullie76

I'll get mine at my annual physical in about a month. Been doing so for the last 30 years.


----------



## Debby

Bonnie said:


> We've discussed this around here before, and my only reply is what is my own personal experience is..
> 
> I never had the flu in my 71 years.  Never, ever got the shot before .. until 3 years ago. Very bad choice for me to make.
> I was then sick as can be for a whole month - really SICK !!! Never again.




My 78 year old mother had the same experience (sort of).  She didn't get the 'flu' but she did swell up and was in terrible pain in that limb for about two weeks.  She also said never again.


----------



## Debby

I've never gotten the flu shot and I never will.  Instead I keep my vitamin D dosage up high, I wash my hands constantly and especially when I return home from being out in public (I know how germ door handles and grocery carts are) and I use hand sanitizer constantly when I'm out.  The only time I had the flu was about three years ago when I forgot my own protocol for one moment.  I wetted my finger to get a plastic grocery bag to open, after I'd touched the door handle to the store and the grocery cart handle.  I'm far more careful now.


----------



## Kitties

I personally don't believe in flu shots. However working in the medical field I got one yesterday for the first time. So far nothing adverse. I didn't want the thing but I wanted less to be bullied by my director and wear a mask for 6 months. Longer term effect, time will tell.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I`ve been getting a yearly flu shot for over 40 years now-ever since I had a flu that I was certain I was going to die from. And I was only in my early 20`s then-I would hate to experience that now at this age. Got my shot yesterday and depending what the flu season ends up looking like,I may get another later on. My 14 yo grandson already had the flu last week-although he wasn`t severely ill-a good friend has been in bed with it for 3 days and now this morning his 14 yo daughter has it as well. So it sounds like the season is starting early.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I was told that the flu shot is free thru Medicare. What I'm wondering is, is it really "free" if the yearly deductible hasn't been paid yet for Medicare? I could get the flu shot free thru the VA Medical, but trying to "wean" myself from using the VA since I'm now on Medicare. 

Has anyone here got their flu shot "free" thru Medicare. Was you yearly deductible paid yet, or did Medicare just go ahead and pay for the shot?


----------



## Denise1952

Bonnie said:


> We've discussed this around here before, and my only reply is what is my own personal experience is..
> 
> I never had the flu in my 71 years.  Never, ever got the shot before .. until 3 years ago. Very bad choice for me to make.
> I was then sick as can be for a whole month - really SICK !!! Never again.



I'm inclined to agree Bonnie, I don't plan to get one.  Heard too many folks say it made them sick.  I just can't afford that with what is going on with the rest of my health right now.  Plus the fact I believe I have strong, immune system goin on.


----------



## ClassicRockr

That (in red) is what wife and I don't have.........at least when it comes to getting around folks that have a cold or the flu. 



nwlady said:


> I'm inclined to agree Bonnie, I don't plan to get one.  Heard too many folks say it made them sick.  I just can't afford that with what is going on with the rest of my health right now.  Plus the fact I believe I have strong, immune system goin on.


----------



## QuickSilver

I just had my shot this morning... I've never had the flu.. I don't think, but then again I've been getting the shot every year for as long as I can remember... at least 30 years..  Of course my employer won't let anyone work without having the shot.. it's mandated.


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> That (in red) is what wife and I don't have.........at least when it comes to getting around folks that have a cold or the flu.



I am sure the flu shot is a good thing for some, I mean I can't see why anyone here would lie about them working for them


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> I am sure the flu shot is a good thing for some, I mean I can't see why anyone here would lie about them working for them



I'm not sure why anyone would lie either... I get the shot... I've neve had the flu.  Now make of it what you want...  Either the shots work, or I just never came in contact with the flu..

I've also never gotten sick from having the shot..


----------



## Butterfly

Mine was free at Walgreens.  I also got the pneumonia shot.  I'm not sure if it was free because of Medicare, or because of my supplement.  Why don't you give them a call and ask 'em?  CVS and Wal-Mart also offer them.  Why not just get the shot from the VA and get it over with?

My doc says it is medically impossible to contract the flu (the strains that the flu shot covers each year) from the shot, because it contains only killed virus.  The nasal spray, on the other hand, contains live virus.  You CAN still get a type of flu not covered by the shot; not all strains of the flu are in the yearly shot.  

ALSO, remember that what most people call the "flu" isn't really the influenza.  Anyone who has ever had the real influenza, like I did, REALLY knows the difference.  The influenza is a Godawful, debilitating illness that absolutely flattens you for a couple weeks and makes you wonder if you will die (or to wish you'd hurry up and do it and get it over with).  The real flu isn't a walkin' around feeling generally like sh*t  thing that most people call the flu.


----------



## QuickSilver

Vivjen said:


> Sorry, Justme; flu vaccine is not free until 65, unless you are a special case..


.  

Fortunatly, I've been getting mine free for 30 years...  my employer mandates we have them... so they pay for them.


----------



## QuickSilver

Another thing to consider.. is getting the Shingles shot..   I'm having mine in a few weeks when I go for a check up.


----------



## Bee

Last year I had the flu vaccination, shingles and pneumonia all at the same time and never had any ill effects from any them.

All free through the NHS.


----------



## QuickSilver

This antivaccination craze sweeping this country is dangerous.  Particularly folks who are misinformed about childhood vaccinations.   We have had several outbreaks of measles around areas with a high number of vaccination skeptics... including the dangerous Measles Encephalitis complication.  Some faulty study indicated that vaccinating kids causes autism..  it took off like wild fire.  Sad.


----------



## Davey Jones

I get the shot every year,now this year they have a"high risk ,for over 65 ,shot thats only available at the doctors office..

Ill stick with the "regular" shot at the pharmacy.


----------



## QuickSilver

nwlady said:


> I'm inclined to agree Bonnie, I don't plan to get one. Heard too many folks say it made them sick. I just can't afford that with what is going on with the rest of my health right now. Plus the fact I believe I have strong, immune system goin on.



Your immune system is only as strong at the antibodies it makes from exposure to pathogens. Your immune system will not save you from getting sick from a virus you have no prior exposure to. AND that is how the flu shot works. You cannot catch the flu from the vaccine.. It is made from components of the viruses that are expected to be the most prevalent that flu season. It's not only dead.. but it is deconstructed and only the parts that trigger antibody production are used.. it takes at least 2 weeks to begin antibody production from the vaccine. So get the shot soon.  If exposed to Influenza, you will already have some immunity and antibody production will kick in right away.


----------



## WhatInThe

Haven't had a flu shot in decades and I've worked in some the most disgusting, dirty, rundown, high immigrant areas and/or slums in the country. I should be dead. But Ive always worked out and taken vitamins. I'm sure plenty times feeling run down or sinus problems were a reaction to a bug or germ but I never get the days of fever, runs or nausea. And working in those conditions might have boosted my immune system a bit. The only thing that disables me are stomach problems and that's because I need a bathroom. Combine that with knowing how to be sick or treat symptoms physical injury is the only thing that has kept me bed ridden in decades. Ebola and plague will be different.

I sometimes wonder when sick how many times someone gets one of these dreaded diseases and it's written off as something else. Or their body fights it and wins. How many patients are actually tested for the actual germ or strain when they go to the doctor.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Got the "65 Plus" flu shot and pneumonia shot yesterday afternoon at local pharmacy. When I went to bed last night, *the pain started*! Got up at midnight to take some Motrin. Up again at 3AM to sit in the recliner, with pillow under my arm, and pain seemed to subside some. The pain this year was somewhat worse b/c I got two shots (flu/pneumonia) whereas last year only got flu. Pretty much the same thing (pain) happened to my wife last Friday when she got her flu shot. We think hers was a "65 Plus" flu shot, but not sure. 

In a short while, will be sitting in the recliner again, w/a pillow, but also have an ice pack on the area. In a few hours will take some Motrin again. 

Is the pain worth it? If it helps us from getting the flu, preventive thing only, no guarantee we won't get the flu, we said to each other........"yes, the pain is worth it." I had some pneumonia in a lung in 2009 and I hope that never happens again! Just got to be EXTRA CAREFUL at our age!


----------



## QuickSilver

ClassicRockr said:


> Got the "65 Plus" flu shot and pneumonia shot yesterday afternoon at local pharmacy. When I went to bed last night, *the pain started*! Got up at midnight to take some Motrin. Up again at 3AM to sit in the recliner, with pillow under my arm, and pain seemed to subside some. The pain this year was somewhat worse b/c I got two shots (flu/pneumonia) whereas last year only got flu. Pretty much the same thing (pain) happened to my wife last Friday when she got her flu shot. We think hers was a "65 Plus" flu shot, but not sure.
> 
> In a short while, will be sitting in the recliner again, w/a pillow, but also have an ice pack on the area. In a few hours will take some Motrin again.
> 
> Is the pain worth it? If it helps us from getting the flu, preventive thing only, no guarantee we won't get the flu, we said to each other........"yes, the pain is worth it." I had some pneumonia in a lung in 2009 and I hope that never happens again! Just got to be EXTRA CAREFUL at our age!



It means it's working CR..   I get the shot every year.  The cocktail of strains mixed in it are the CDCs best guess at what strains will likely hit in a given year.  Some years, I have no reaction.. some years I get a mild runny nose and some throat scratchiness lasting about 24 hrs.   This tells me I was NOT immune to what is out there... so I'm grateful.   I got the shot last monday... I had a runny nose tuesday and wednesday..  I'm fine now..  and hopefully protected... but since I have never had the flu.. I'm sure I am.  The older you get, the more dangerous influenza it.  It kills more people than ebola.. and those people are the elderly and the already ill.  Why take the chance... ?


----------



## Geezerette

I got my flu shot Wed 10/8/14, at a health fair attended mostly by old folks. Felt a bit warm after, but the rooms were crowded & warm, no side effects at all so far.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I had pretty bad arm pain this time around-have never had that before,just a little bit of soreness. Was taking ibuprophen every 4 hours for three day. All is good now. I wonder why the pain this time? Oh well,it`s absolutely nothing compared to the pain and aching the flu will cause!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Davey Jones said:


> I get the shot every year,now this year they have a"high risk ,for over 65 ,shot thats only available at the doctors office..
> 
> Ill stick with the "regular" shot at the pharmacy.



Davey-Here they offer the "high risk,over 65" shot at the pharmacy as well. At least they did at the Safeway pharmacy where I went. I`m not 65 yet so I didn`t get it but hubby will this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

nwlady said:


> I'm inclined to agree Bonnie, I don't plan to get one.  Heard too many folks say it made them sick.  I just can't afford that with what is going on with the rest of my health right now.  Plus the fact I believe I have strong, immune system goin on.



Denise-Did you ask your doctor about this? Generally,it`s people with existing health conditions that they really advise the shot for as getting the flu could cause severe complications.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I didn't feel a thing, not even the needle, when I got the flu shot. Commended the Pharmacist for that. *BUT*, when he gave me the pneumonia shot, I could feel some pain as the serum was going in. Glad I got both, but now taking Motrin and using ice packs! It's not bad pain, until I lay down/go to bed, but there are times that the area does let me know that I had the shots. I wasn't thinking and rolled over onto the shoulder last night in bed........it really told me, "HELLO, DON'T DO THAT" and I rolled back on my back very, very quickly.


----------



## ClassicRockr

For those that don't want the shot, that's entirely up to them! All I know is, on New Years Eve Weekend 2009, I was sick! Coughing, coughing, coughing. Only thing I could eat/drink was Jello, soup and juice. Sleep......couldn't even spell the word, let alone do it!  

Well, there went our New Year's Eve Celebration, even if it was at home.


----------



## Meanderer

My Wife and I had flu shots at the Doctors on 10/8 of last year.  Hers caused pain in her arm and only quit hurting the other day...almost a year later.  She had 6 sessions of PT, which didn't help.  It remains a mystery.  We will repeat the shots soon, hopefully without complications.


----------



## Denise1952

I've thought a lot about the flu shot since reading this thread.  I recently got a hot-shot, rarin to go, young doctor.  He didn't know any of my history, specifically about my heart issues (3rd degree AV Node block, and shortness of breath/light-headedness over the last, 4 months).  We discussed it, and he understood, I think, there is no diagnosis/decision yet, on why the shortness of breath, etc. has started recently.  But, regardless of that information, he wanted me to get a flu shot, and shingles, and give me a bottle of pills for depression.

Just my logic, but would it be wise to shoot me full of something when he doesn't know what is wrong with my heart?  How could he know if these things would have an adverse affect on the heart situation?  These kinds of things I am noticing more nowadays, now that I pay attention.

I am all for people getting vaccines, it is their right, and if it keeps them healthy, all the better.  I would actually like to have one, as well as the shingles, but I don't feel secure in getting them.  I just don't trust every tom, dick and harry doctor.


----------



## QuickSilver

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Denise-Did you ask your doctor about this? Generally,it`s people with existing health conditions that they really advise the shot for as getting the flu could cause severe complications.



You are absolutely right M.R..  It's people that have chronic health conditions... particularly heart conditions that most often die of Influenza.  They cannot stand the stress of this violent illness and lung involvememt that happens with the flu.. it strains the heart and respiratory system as it is.


----------



## Denise1952

No, and I suppose that wasn't fair so I will.  I also thought about the shortness of breath, and having the flu or even a cold scared the crap out of me.  I will ask my cardio as well, what he thinks.  I am also afraid because some people report "getting" the flu, or sick, after the shot.  It's damn scarey not knowing which way to go.


----------



## oldman

QuickSilver said:


> You are absolutely right M.R..  It's people that have chronic health conditions... particularly heart conditions that most often die of Influenza.  They cannot stand the stress of this violent illness and lung problems.



Oh, yes, most definitely. Normally, doctors will 'urge' people with chronic heart issues, COPD and the like to get the shot. Like I said earlier, I get the "high dose" shot at my doctor's insistence and I have no heart issues, except PVC's, which are more of an annoyance than a problem. I believe that the medical profession is of the opinion that anyone over the age of 50 should start taking better care of their health by being properly vaccinated. I get the flu shot every year and 3 years ago, I had the pneumonia vaccine and the shingles vaccine. Have you ever seen anyone with the shingles rash? Holy Cow! They showed it on TV yesterday during a commercial urging people to get the shot. I think what's going on is that insurance companies, after so many years, have finally figured out that paying for prevention is cheaper than paying the price to cure the patient if they should contact the disease.


----------



## oldman

nwlady said:


> No, and I suppose that wasn't fair so I will.  I also thought about the shortness of breath, and having the flu or even a cold scared the crap out of me.  I will ask my cardio as well, what he thinks.  I am also afraid because some people report "getting" the flu, or sick, after the shot.  It's damn scarey not knowing which way to go.



This is from the government, so take it as you like:



No, *you* cannot *get the flu* from the *flu shot* or the nasal spray. The *flu shot* contains inactivated (killed) *flu* viruses that cannot cause illness. The nasal spray contains weakened live viruses. The weakened viruses only cause infection in the cooler temperatures found in the nose.


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> This is from the government, so take it as you like:
> 
> 
> 
> No, *you* cannot *get the flu* from the *flu shot* or the nasal spray. The *flu shot* contains inactivated (killed) *flu* viruses that cannot cause illness. The nasal spray contains weakened live viruses. The weakened viruses only cause infection in the cooler temperatures found in the nose.


Thank OM, I will have to make a decision, both vaccines are ordered, all I have to do is go up and get them, no appt. necessary.  I called and checked with his nurse to check with him to make sure with my "undiagnosed" condition, if he still recommends it.  My pacemaker is working fine according to the check on Wed., but they dont' know why the shortness of breath has developed.  I tried carrying a typical case of water to help my sister yesterday, and barely made it about 10 feet.  I'd sware my muscles are not getting the usual oxygen anymore. Don't know what is up, but if they want me to have the shot, I'll get it.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Something to think about......http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/08/flu-season-2014_n_5952532.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## oldman

nwlady said:


> Thank OM, I will have to make a decision, both vaccines are ordered, all I have to do is go up and get them, no appt. necessary.  I called and checked with his nurse to check with him to make sure with my "undiagnosed" condition, if he still recommends it.  My pacemaker is working fine according to the check on Wed., but they dont' know why the shortness of breath has developed.  I tried carrying a typical case of water to help my sister yesterday, and barely made it about 10 feet.  I'd sware my muscles are not getting the usual oxygen anymore. Don't know what is up, but if they want me to have the shot, I'll get it.



You know you can request to get a blood test from your doctor that will show the O2 level in your blood. Many factors can cause shortness of breath, but when you are having a heart issue I need an answer, not the usual, "I don't know what's causing it." That is just unacceptable to me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

oldman said:


> Oh, yes, most definitely. Normally, doctors will 'urge' people with chronic heart issues, COPD and the like to get the shot. Like I said earlier, I get the "high dose" shot at my doctor's insistence and I have no heart issues, except PVC's, which are more of an annoyance than a problem. I believe that the medical profession is of the opinion that anyone over the age of 50 should start taking better care of their health by being properly vaccinated. I get the flu shot every year and 3 years ago, I had the pneumonia vaccine and the shingles vaccine. Have you ever seen anyone with the shingles rash? Holy Cow! They showed it on TV yesterday during a commercial urging people to get the shot. I think what's going on is that insurance companies, after so many years, have finally figured out that paying for prevention is cheaper than paying the price to cure the patient if they should contact the disease.



Yes,take my word for it-you DON`T want Shingles! Dh will also get the Shingles shot along with his flu shot. I have asked my doctors over and over if I need it since I`ve had Shingles and no one can give me an answer. The pharmacist last week was the first to ever give me a straight answer-he said that I am at high risk for getting it again since I`ve had it once. Now I got it when I was under an unbelievable amount of stress-something had to give,I guess. I don`t anticipate that happening again. But once I have Medicare (next June) I will get the shot,just to be sure. My question had always been A) Do I NEED the shot or am I now immune because I`ve had Shingles and B) Would it hurt me to get the shot? I`d rather be safe than sorry as long as it wouldn`t harm me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Something to think about......http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/08/flu-season-2014_n_5952532.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000063


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Also,most people that say they got sick from the flu shot actually contracted the flu before the shot took effect. It does take 2 weeks for it to be effective. I think most people,if they were to get sick after two weeks,would most likely say that "it didn`t work",rather than "I got sick from the shot!"


----------



## Denise1952

Excellent read Mrs. R, thank you much.  I also went through the myths etc.  I plan to get the shot, at this point, I just feel down about my whole health situation, and I'm just willing to take the chance, that it will help in case I do get exposed to the flu.  I mean, unless the doctor calls back and says no for some reason.  He already said yes, and set it up.  I was just double checking that he understood I DO have some undiagnosed issues going on

edited: yes, saw your next post after I already posted this.  I saw that too, the only other "first-hand" thing I saw was my sisters arm swelled up and her doc told her she shouldn't have another shot, I don't know for sure about that.  My sis is not good about even seeing a doctor.


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yes,take my word for it-you DON`T want Shingles! Dh will also get the Shingles shot along with his flu shot. I have asked my doctors over and over if I need it since I`ve had Shingles and no one can give me an answer. The pharmacist last week was the first to ever give me a straight answer-he said that I am at high risk for getting it again since I`ve had it once. Now I got it when I was under an unbelievable amount of stress-something had to give,I guess. I don`t anticipate that happening again. But once I have Medicare (next June) I will get the shot,just to be sure. My question had always been A) Do I NEED the shot or am I now immune because I`ve had Shingles and B) Would it hurt me to get the shot? I`d rather be safe than sorry as long as it wouldn`t harm me.


 I can get this too, it's all set up for me to go get it.  Can you get both at the same time or what?

Guess I can ask my doc on that one too.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I did ask the pharmacist and he said yes,but I still think I would want the doc`s OK on that.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I am one who totally believes in vaccines, but I do believe that infants and children are sometimes hit with way too many at once. If I had babies now,I would ask for them to be spaced out a bit-even if it meant making more trips to the doc.


----------



## Denise1952

A pharmicist is good to ask as well, I'm still waiting for a call-back from my doc.  thanks again Mrs. R.


----------



## oldman

I also understand that when a person gets the shingles they are in unbelievable pain for a month or longer.


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> You know you can request to get a blood test from your doctor that will show the O2 level in your blood. Many factors can cause shortness of breath, but when you are having a heart issue I need an answer, not the usual, "I don't know what's causing it." That is just unacceptable to me.



The only thing I found out from the last visit with the last Oxygen level was when my sis took me to emergency about 2 weeks ago. My oxygen dropped below 80??  Someone in emergency said that is not good for it to do that, but heck if I know.  I just know how I feel.  So it is happening more often now.  I suppose they'll figure it out.  I have been as pushy as I can "without them calling in the police to take away a crazy person", but they can only test me, I guess, and keep testing me until they hit on the answer.


----------



## QuickSilver

I've had the pneumonia shot..   I'm getting the shingles vaccine next month when I see my doc for my check up.


----------



## Denise1952

oldman said:


> I also understand that when a person gets the shingles they are in unbelievable pain for a month or longer.



My X had the shingles about 3 years ago, he is no whiner, and I tell you, he was all over facebook telling people how horrible it is to have them.  I mean he is the original tough guy, seriously, so yeah, I want to vaccine.  I still have my chickenpox scars, and remember those weren't fun, but nothing compared to what I've heard about shingles.  I heard 1 out of 3 people will get them.  If that's accurate, geesh, not good odds


----------



## oldman

Denise...That sounds like Hypoxemia. I think I spelled it right. I 'think' your O2 level needs to stay above 90. This will cause shortness of breath.


----------



## Denise1952

I'll check it out.  I didn't hear anything from the docs in emergency like that, but they don't diagnose I don't think.  I will write you a pm as I don't want to hijack the thread since it's on the flu  I sure appreciate your input, and Mrs. Rs, anyone that gave info for me Denise


----------



## QuickSilver

oldman said:


> Denise...That sounds like Hypoxemia. I think I spelled it right. I 'think' your O2 level needs to stay above 90. This will cause shortness of breath.



Take that word apart.

HYPO... LOW

OX..... OXYGEN

EMIA.... BLOOD..

Low blood oxygen..   It is not a condition..  It is a symptom..  Something is causing there to be a low amount of oxygen in the blood.   It could be anemia..  Less red blood cells to carry the oxygen in their hemoglobin..   It could be a lung problem...  COPD or one of the other obstructive lung diseases....  It could be a Pump.. (heart problem).. like CHF, or cardiomyopathy.  It also be from high pressures in the lung or peripheral circulatory system causing the heart to work harder BUT... whatever is causing it, it needs to be diagnosed and treated by an MD.   Shortness of breath should never be ignored.. because SOMETHING is causing it.

Did I mention that I am a Cardiac Nurse?   NO?   well..


----------



## Denise1952

I have been trying to get attention, first to emergency last week, and then I was in yesterday to my cardio, but only saw the pacemaker folks.  So the oxygen thing wasn't addressed.  I just got off the phone with the cardio nurse Barb, she is really kind and attentive.  She is going to run it by the cardio AGAIN.  I am about to burst into tears because I don't feel anyone is paying attention, and I've been through this over and over through the last 4 months.

I just got this doc/cardio, plus a new gp because I had to move. So I feel I have to give them a chance before looking further.  I admit I was just going with them sending me home until my next appt next wednesday but after reading the article OM sent me, I thought I'm not getting the treatment I may be needing NOW


----------



## Justme

My husband and I have just had our flu jabs. Our new health centre runs an express flu clinic on two Saturday mornings. Our appointments were at 9.40/9.42am, we were a little early and out by 9.37am. I call that service!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

nwlady said:


> I have been trying to get attention, first to emergency last week, and then I was in yesterday to my cardio, but only saw the pacemaker folks.  So the oxygen thing wasn't addressed.  I just got off the phone with the cardio nurse Barb, she is really kind and attentive.  She is going to run it by the cardio AGAIN.  I am about to burst into tears because I don't feel anyone is paying attention, and I've been through this over and over through the last 4 months.
> 
> I just got this doc/cardio, plus a new gp because I had to move. So I feel I have to give them a chance before looking further.  I admit I was just going with them sending me home until my next appt next wednesday but after reading the article OM sent me, I thought I'm not getting the treatment I may be needing NOW



I hope something will be done sooner,Denise. I was also concerned that they just put you off for another week. It`s hard to believe that they are not taking your shortness of breath more seriously IMO.


----------



## Bartmas

Both husband and myself got the flu shot but he got sick four days ago, and all my bones are aching tonight..dang it. Jan 2015..San Diego area


----------



## Geezerette

Denise, I was concerned to hear of your low blood O2. Around here if someone tests in the 80's, ther are put on oxygen right away& followed closely. Maybe time to get a bit more insistent with your docs? 
There was never any choice here for a "high dose" flu shot, never advertised at all. I got the regular one back in Oct. & no problems beyond my chronic sinus stuff, but am feeling kind of betrayed when it is said that the shot given out may not cover this years viruses. Did they not do enough research? Release it too soon or fast? Now they say flu is epidemic in some states, poor little children have died from it. I think the public should demand some kind of accountability from big pharma on what the screw up was this year.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Geezerette, I don't take the flu shots anymore due to things I've learned over the years about their ingredients, side-effects and ineffectiveness.  I haven't had the flu either since I've stopped taking them.  Some people may blow articles off like this as conspiracy or false anecdotes, but I want to hear all sides of any story.  I'm not content trusting advice given to me by big corporations or government, who I've been learning are basically one and the same.  Not out to change anyone's views, I respect their right to follow their hearts and make their own personal decisions.  



> The CDC has already admitted that this year’s influenza strain is not a good match for the current flu vaccine. And yet, as in previous years, the universal message given to the public from the government and mainstream media is to “get the flu shot anyway.”
> 
> But what if the flu shot itself is part of the problem? Is it possible that the financial investment in stockpiling flu vaccines each year creates a conflict of interest in this public health message encouraging everyone to get their flu shots, even when it is not a good match for the strains of flu currently making people sick? Could the flu shot itself be making people sick, and even causing deaths?
> 
> 37 Year Old “Healthy” Woman Dies from Flu, Even Though She Received the Flu Shot
> 
> Fox 4 News in Kansas City recently reported the story of a local woman who died from flu complications just after her 37th birthday. Her family reports that she was healthy, and that she was required to receive the flu shot because she was a nursing student. Here is the report:
> 
> - See more at: http://healthimpactnews.com/2015/cou....jLaDt62H.dpuf


----------



## darroll

How helpful are flu shots?
The flu mutates to another strain.


----------



## Butterfly

Yeah, but at least you don't get the ones it's aimed at.  I had the real flu once a few years ago and thought I might die I was so sick.  I'll take whatever help I can get against whatever strains of it.


----------



## QuickSilver

I understand that even if the vaccine does not contain the exact strain, the antibodies from related strains may help to make the flu less severe than it might have been with no vaccine.   I'll take that.


----------



## Geezerette

Ditto.


----------



## WhatInThe

SeaBreeze said:


> Geezerette, I don't take the flu shots anymore due to things I've learned over the years about their ingredients, side-effects and ineffectiveness.  I haven't had the flu either since I've stopped taking them.  Some people may blow articles off like this as conspiracy or false anecdotes, but I want to hear all sides of any story.  I'm not content trusting advice given to me by big corporations or government, who I've been learning are basically one and the same.  Not out to change anyone's views, I respect their right to follow their hearts and make their own personal decisions.


 
Same here. I think I posted where some even think excessive vaccination can lead to some elderly dementia. I think I've had one true flu as an adult with fever and congestion. I've been bombarding my body with vitamins of various kinds for decades which many friends and family don't do. I've also worked out and made sure to eat things like protein, fruit and veggies. It is choice as an adult especially for just "a" particular strain of the flu. The only family with flu and related issues were/are by coincidence heavy drinkers as well. The pharmacy chains and other are not offering "free" vaccinations out of the goodness of their heart.


----------

